# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Evel Knievel Rip
*CLEARWATER (USA) – 40 Knochenbrüche zog sich der legendäre Evel Knievel im Laufe seiner Karriere als Motorrad-Stuntman zu. Jetzt ist er gestorben.*




Der Mann fürchtete weder Tod noch Teufel: Berühmt wurde Evel Knievel 1974 durch seinen gescheiterten Versuch, den Snake River Canyon mit einem raketengetriebenen Motorrad zu überspringen. 

Doch gebrochene Knochen hielten ihn nicht davon ab, weiter für Spektakel zu sorgen. Seinen zweiten grossen Coup unternahm er am Cesar´s Palace in Las Vegas – auch dieser Versuch endete mit einer Bruchlandung. Für seinen Wagemut erhielt er vom Washingtoner Smithsonian Institut den Titel « America´s Legendary Daredevil». 1980 beendete der Stuntman seine aktive Laufbahn.

Obwohl Knievel in den 80er Jahren vom Radar der Popkultur verschwand, hielten ihm viele Fans die Treue. Mit Autogrammstunden und Auftritten für Produktwerbung verdiente er gut; zum alljährlichen Motorradfestival «Evel Knievel Days» kamen tausende nach Butte im US-Staat Montana.

«Anfangs kamen sie, um zu sehen, wie ich mir den Arsch aufriss, und ich wurde ein Teil ihres Lebens», sagte Knievel einmal über seine Karriere. «Die Leute wollen sich mit einem Sieger identifizieren, nicht mit einem Verlierer. Und mit einem, der immer wieder versucht, zu gewinnen.»

Jetzt ist die Stuntlegende im Alter von 69 Jahren gestorben. Kein riskantes Manöver kostete ihn das Leben, sondern Diabetes und Lungenfibrose, wie seine Enkelin Krysten Knievel mitteilte.


Quelle Blick Online

----------

> ...Kein riskantes Manöver kostete ihn das Leben, sondern Diabetes und Lungenfibrose,...


Wird wahrscheinlich auch mal auf meinem Grabstein stehen.
Hoffentlich lässt man mir noch ein bisschen mehr zeit als 69.
Wären ja nur noch 11 Jahre.

----------

